# Savage 22 HP



## flaflash (Sep 16, 2011)

I am looking for input on reloading savage 22 HP.I am wanting to be able to use .224 dia.bullets in place of the .227/.228 standard dia. ammo BUT --some people have told me that this can't be done or that it will accelerate barrel wear and others have said it's no problem
What say you?
Thanks 
Kelly
Ft.Myers fl


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Regardless of wear, I can't imagine the groups getting less than 6" at 50 yds. It is probably never a good idea to run a bunch of undersized bullets down a barrel. I couldn't say if it would screw anything up, but it can't be great for it.

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/BrowseP ... ***9016***

22 HP bullets in link above.


----------



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

rebarrel it for 219 zipper


----------

